

Show HN: Power Outage Data via rubygem - ckundo
https://github.com/ckundo/sandy

======
stretchwithme
Very nice! Now I can watch when my brother gets his power back and call him up
and freak him out that I know so quickly.

I just started irb and required the sandy gem and ran the example code. And
boom: data.

~~~
ckundo
Boom: data! I take that as a great compliment. Thanks, and I hope he gets
power back soon.

~~~
stretchwithme
Thanks. He's actually been not too bad, experienced no flooding. His major
deal is keeping the laptop and iPad charged.

